# The Queen Elizabeth Hospital Kings Lynn NHS is looking  for a Consultant in Emerge



## tauras (Jan 10, 2014)

We currently deal with around 58,000 patients per year here and, like most emergency departments, are seeing a steady rise in attendances.

An accredited Trauma Unit within the East of England Trauma Network, we are fortunate to have a helipad operational around the clock. This allows us to bring patients into the department by Air Ambulance where necessary and, if required, transfer them to tertiary centres. Our strong links with the Norfolk & Norwich and Addenbrooke Hospitals also enable us to deliver patients to the right place for the right treatment.

The Trust favours a consultant-delivered emergency service and, unlike some of its counterparts elsewhere, is following the College of Emergency Medicine recommendations for consultant working. The Medical Directors acknowledge that to get the best out of our consultants, the Trust has to provide opportunity for them to develop as individuals.

With that in mind, we are immensely supportive of development of clinical leadership and continue to offer courses in finance, coaching and mentoring, educational supervision for all consultants wanting to gain managerial or leadership experience.

We provide teaching and training for all our doctors and have successfully trained a number of SAS doctors who have now completed MCEM and moved to higher specialist training in emergency medicine.

Our senior department leadership team, which includes a newly appointed Consultant Nurse, is supported 24/7 by middle grade and junior doctors. In addition, we have a well-established emergency nurse practitioner service.

Whilst every job in emergency medicine is stressful, the team and the West Norfolk location make this a great place to work.

Please apply through here: service.joberate.com/redirect/url/a76d-3b-79-c0-733d4f


----------

